# How old is TOO old for a "car seat"?



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

My oldest daughter is 8, 47lbs and 48" tall. Although she could still fit into our Regent, she has been in a parkway high back booster for a year now. I'm perfectly happy to have her in that booster until she's too big for it but at the rate she's growing, it's possible she may still fit in that booster as a teenager!









She is already getting a lot of teaing at school for still being in a "car seat" in the 3rd grade and is getting more and more reluctant to use the booster. Obviously, my children's welfare is my #1 priority but we are dealing with some serious social backlash here and I'm wondering how other parents have dealt with this issue. Dh and I have considered switching her to a low back booster instead (wouldn't be visible from the outside of the car) but I worry that they are not safe enough!

What do you think?

P.S. I don't want to hear that she should still be in a 5 point harness. I've made my peace with that battle already and am happy with the safety of her booster for her age. Both of my younger children are in 5 points in high limit seats.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

OK -- this is going to get me kicked off of MDC for sure, but... I think a child's social development and ability to relate to peers is important. Perhaps just as important as bodily safety, frankly. As a third grader, she is clearly old enough to sit properly in a low-backed booster. She may be small, but she also has (I assume) the muscle development of an 8 YO, not a 4 YO. I would switch her. Unless there is something else involved, like a 2 hour freeway commute to school or something.

I think you have to look at the whole picture. Sure, car safety is some of it. But social interaction and body image is also something you have to protect. All the car protection in the world isn't going to help if she decides she hates her body!

Maybe keep the bigger seat for long trips, freeway driving, that sort of thing, where you are more likely to be involved in higher speed, more dangerous car crashes.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Ds1 has been in a low back booster since his high back was in an accident & my mom bought the replacement seat. I think they're fine. Maybe not *quite* as safe as a high back, but still safe (& safer than no booster if she's too short for the belt alone). I agree with the pp that her self image is important, too.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

I really agree with the PP..... kids can be cruel and it can really hurt I would switch to the BB especially if your daughter has come to you about it and is no dealing with the meanness very well...


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with all of the pp's. Her emptional well-being is really important. personally, I would either let her sit in the regular seat, or pull her out to homeschool







just kidding about the homeschooling


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i cant say with 10000% certainty that i would handle it this way, because i dont have that problem. unfortunately my children will outgrow their 5 pt harness long before they will be ready to be out of them because they are giants thanks to DHs dna.
but i think if i were in that situation i would keep her in a booster, at least a low back booster until she was bigger. kids tease for all sorts of reasons, and if she is small i am sure she is being teased for that alone, regardless of how she rides in the car. kids will make fun of other children for ANY reason. so that is not my main concern for my children. my main concern is safety. and if she is as small as you say she is she should really still be in a high backed booster, OR a 5-pt harness, but since you wont put her in that i think you should stick to the booster she is in. if you want you can have a talk with her about how you are very sorry the other kids tease her, and that its very hurtful when kids tease other kids, and hope she can show compassion and empathy to other kids who get teased for other reasons, but that you are keeping her safety in mind and you would rather have her sit in a booster and say safe than end up a smear on the road.
i am blunt with my kids, if dd1 doesnt want to ride in her carseat we DONT GO, because its not safe for us to ride anywhere if she isnt in her 5pt harness. she knows the reason she has to ride in her carseat is for safety and we dont want her to die or be hurt very badly, so even though sometimes its not fun, or comfortable, or popular, safety is #1 priority


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I would say that a backless booster would be a good compromise. My 6 year dd old is about the same size as your dd (she's a giant) and she's still in a Regent, but I can say for certain that she is the tallest of her friends and the only one still in any kind of seat. However, my dd is proportioned like a 6 year old. If a backless booster saves her heartache, then it's worth it.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

How does she fit in a backless booster? Does the shoulder belt fit properly across her chest? Does she have proper head support behind her head? And this doesn't have to do with fit, but how is your car's side impact protection? Do you have side curtain air bags? Could she sit in a backless in the middle to protect her from the sides of the car in an accident?

I would maybe consider a backless if and only if I felt that I could still keep her safe.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

My dd is the only one of her friends still in five point harnass. We just moved her to the Frontier three days ago. She was starting to really hate her Marathon and I only moved her because it's expired. I just told her that in our family there are different rules. She's happier with her new seat because it's more big girl but even if she wasn't, I'd leave her in it.
There is a lot about our family that is different. We don't do "kid" foods. We make a lot of our own food and have very, very little processed food. We homeschool. My dh is very involved in our family and very crunchy. I view my strict carseat rules as just another way we're different.
I'd keep her in the booster for as long as possible. I wouldn't argue about it. It would just be a rule.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

My 6 year old is slightly bigger than your daughter, and she is in a backless booster. She fits well in it (in july she was 49 1/2 inches and 56 pounds).


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom* 
I would say that a backless booster would be a good compromise. My 6 year dd old is about the same size as your dd (she's a giant) and she's still in a Regent, but I can say for certain that she is the tallest of her friends and the only one still in any kind of seat. However, my dd is proportioned like a 6 year old. If a backless booster saves her heartache, then it's worth it.

Yeah, a backless booster would be good, you wouldnt even be able to really see it if she plopped her backpack down right next to her seat.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom* 
OK -- this is going to get me kicked off of MDC for sure, but... I think a child's social development and ability to relate to peers is important. Perhaps just as important as bodily safety, frankly. As a third grader, she is clearly old enough to sit properly in a low-backed booster. She may be small, but she also has (I assume) the muscle development of an 8 YO, not a 4 YO. I would switch her. Unless there is something else involved, like a 2 hour freeway commute to school or something.

I think you have to look at the whole picture. Sure, car safety is some of it. But social interaction and body image is also something you have to protect. All the car protection in the world isn't going to help if she decides she hates her body!

Maybe keep the bigger seat for long trips, freeway driving, that sort of thing, where you are more likely to be involved in higher speed, more dangerous car crashes.

I agree 100%!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

This is coming from a former 43lb 2nd grader and a mama of a 3 y/o and an 11 month old so here is your HUGE ol grain of salt...

I dunno, at 8 years old I would think she would be big enough/mature enough to ride in a backless booster. I'm not a big fan of allowing social norms get in the way of how I live my life and the safety/well being of my children...but at 8 years old I would think she is old enough to ride in a backless booster.

Of course in my area you'd be hard pressed to find a 5/6/7 y/o in a booster....so I'm sure my kids will be odd man out at that age...


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom* 
OK -- this is going to get me kicked off of MDC for sure, but... I think a child's social development and ability to relate to peers is important. Perhaps just as important as bodily safety, frankly.

I hope this was nothing more than tongue-in-cheek. I'm disheartened to think that someone would think MDC a place where bodily safety is more important than a person's social development.

I agree with you that skill in managing interpersonal associations is _more_ important than the condition of one's body. I think one can overcome physical challenges and lead a satisfying life more easily than one can overcome social challenges.

Perhaps some of the "enthusiasm" you see on MDC toward child-seats (and other safety matters) is that it is a more concrete discussion than topics of social development.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom* 
As a third grader, she is clearly old enough to sit properly in a low-backed booster. She may be small, but she also has (I assume) the muscle development of an 8 YO, not a 4 YO. I would switch her. Unless there is something else involved, like a 2 hour freeway commute to school or something.

Simply being in Grade 3 is not evidence that a child's body is ready for a backless booster.

Our daughter is in Grade 3 and will be 8 in the spring. She weighs about 68lb and is about 50.5" tall. She is not ready for a backless booster. It would be OK with the alignment of the shoulder belt in some vehicles, but not in others. She still naps regularly on longer car rides and would not stay properly positioned in a backless booster.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
. . . kids tease for all sorts of reasons, and if she is small i am sure she is being teased for that alone, regardless of how she rides in the car. kids will make fun of other children for ANY reason. . . if you want you can have a talk with her about how you are very sorry the other kids tease her, and that its very hurtful when kids tease other kids, and hope she can show compassion and empathy to other kids who get teased for other reasons. . .

This is an excellent point.

SpringRain, you said your daughter is starting to express some reluctance. Is it a mild response on her part? How do you feel she is handling the teasing? Is there another way to boost her confidence rather than just abandoning the high-back booster seat.

I am pretty much 100% certain that our daughter is the only child in her Grade 3 class who is in a carseat and I think this was true even when she was in Grade 1. I know other kids in the class have attempted to bug her about it, but she's very matter-of-fact that her body simply isn't the right size for seatbelt-only, telling her friends that cars are designed to fit adults.
It probably helped that we got a Recaro high-backed booster when we moved her out of the 5-point harness. She thought it looked cool and the appreciation my husband showed for its high-quality manufacturing scored points with her. She also felt very grown up that it had a jack to pipe music into the speakers mounted in the side-wings.

Yes, our daughter has carted her high-backed booster in and out of other people's Suburbans that are loaded up with birthday party guests.







One mother once made a very mild weird comment and a quizzical look, but we didn't address that and the next time she knew the "drill".


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd be okay with a backless if it fit. Social factors are worth something. I'd be tempted to give my kid some comebacks to defend her HBB first, though, before giving in to social pressure.
My 5.5 yr. old son is about the same size-- (roughly) 47" and 48 lbs. He rides in a harnessed Britax Husky in my seat but a HBB for carpooling. If necessary (for fit with other seats, etc) I would let him ride in a backless booster but haven't had to yet. He's been in a HBB occasionally since a little after 4 (when he outgrew the harness on his grandma's combo seat) but not often until this month. It makes me nervous! I'd feel best about a backless booster in the middle seat in a car with side airbags in the backseat.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpringRain* 
My oldest daughter is 8, 47lbs and 48" tall. Although she could still fit into our Regent, she has been in a parkway high back booster for a year now. I'm perfectly happy to have her in that booster until she's too big for it but at the rate she's growing, it's possible she may still fit in that booster as a teenager!









She is already getting a lot of teaing at school for still being in a "car seat" in the 3rd grade and is getting more and more reluctant to use the booster. Obviously, my children's welfare is my #1 priority but we are dealing with some serious social backlash here and I'm wondering how other parents have dealt with this issue. Dh and I have considered switching her to a low back booster instead (wouldn't be visible from the outside of the car) but I worry that they are not safe enough!

What do you think?

P.S. I don't want to hear that she should still be in a 5 point harness. I've made my peace with that battle already and am happy with the safety of her booster for her age. Both of my younger children are in 5 points in high limit seats.

My son is also in the 3rd grade, 52 inches and 48 lbs. He has a high back booster and he just tells people that he still needs it and if they do not like it, tough! He actually has one in my mom's car too. My pediatrician told me the magic number is 4 feet 9 inches. Once he is that tall, we can take him out of the booster no matter what his weight is.

Best wishes to you. You could try to no-back booster or the Turbo booster that we have in a very similar color to the car.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
My son is also in the 3rd grade, 52 inches and 48 lbs. He has a high back booster and he just tells people that he still needs it and if they do not like it, tough! He actually has one in my mom's car too. My pediatrician told me the magic number is 4 feet 9 inches. *Once he is that tall, we can take him out of the booster no matter what his weight is.*

Best wishes to you. You could try to no-back booster or the Turbo booster that we have in a very similar color to the car.

Take care!
Jen

What if he doesn't reach that until he's 18? Would you still have him in a booster going to high school? I have a good friend (age 41) who is only 4'8" - should she still be in a booster?


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I have a good friend (age 41) who is only 4'8" - should she still be in a booster?

In terms of safety, anyone who doesn't pass the 5 Step Test should really be riding in a booster to ensure that their seat belt fits properly. Your 4'8" friend probably doesn't pass the test in many vehicles (I know I don't, at 5'0".) But the problem with adults and boosters is usually weight - most of us aren't light enough to ride in one, even if it would help immensely with seat belt fit and car passenger safety.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses. You have given me a lot to think about. I'm happy with her in the HBB for now but I am wondering where to draw the line with small sized kids. As a 3rd grader, a booster is one thing, but what about a 4th grader? 5 grader? Middle Schooler?

So far we have just made using the booster a matter of fact thing that is non-negotiable and let her know it is a necessary safety device when she complains about it. She doesn't even know we've been talking about when we should move her out of the HBB... I do worry about her socially though. She is small and semi delayed in her gross motor skills. This causes her that get a fair about of teasing from the kids at school. She's a 3rd grader in the 2/3 class in a very small Charter School and is still smaller than all the other kids in her class.

I don't think this will be as much of an issue with my younger kids as they are much bigger for their ages and more likely to out-grow their seats before age and social pressures become a big factor. We live in a very small town and do very little driving... which is ironic considering that we have 2 cars and own 3 parkways, 1 Regent, 1 Boulevard, and 2 Radians. I've also gone through 4 other convertible seats and 2 infant seats since my dd was born! Car seat safety is a BIG deal to me. So is my dd's mental wellbeing. I always thought that she would be restrained in the safest possible seat for the maximum amount of time and have already had to let go of the 5 point harness issue for similar reasons. It's a very hard line to walk...

My dh would really love to teach her some snarky come backs about how the tormentor in questions parents must not care much about their safety or if they die... but he is, thankfully, restraining himself!







I would love to go knock their little heads together though!!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

From a safety perspective, there isn't any "too old" really. There is a "too big", but that really doesnt correlate with age. If the child is so big as to not be able to fit into a booster, and the seat belt fits correctly without one, and the 5 step test is passed, then certainly not using one is the most appropriate thing to do.

In terms of trying to mesh physical and emotional safety..that can be hard.

Unfortunately, your child is REALLY, REALLY small. I'm assuming this is just the way she has always been, and from a genetics standpoint, she is destined to be a very petite adult? To be honest....she will likely NEED a booster for a long time.
Have you tested her (in private at home of course) in your vehicle? How well does she fit into the seat belt in her hbb, versus a backless, vs just the seatbelt?? At that size/height, i can not imagine the belts, even if they are adjustable, even come close to fitting. I know as a barely 5 ft tall woman, the vast majority of belts do not fit me correctly, and I've got a FOOT on her.
I would just try it out. If using a backless booster allows her to fit correctly into the belt, then i would probably feel okay using it. no wait...i'm going to take that back, because that is not true. I would "personally" not at all feel okay using a backless booster for "my" child. I would feel okay, as a tech, okaying "another parent" to use a backless booster for "their" child, in this situation. *MY* child will be harnessed at that size, regardless of age.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

bobandjess99 said:


> From a safety perspective, there isn't any "too old" really. There is a "too big", but that really doesnt correlate with age. If the child is so big as to not be able to fit into a booster, and the seat belt fits correctly without one, and the 5 step test is passed, then certainly not using one is the most appropriate thing to do.
> 
> In terms of trying to mesh physical and emotional safety..that can be hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i'm not the pp you are asking, but yes i would. i will keep my children harnessed to the very last moment i can safely do so. then in a belt positioning booster as long as they safely can. and only when they pass the 5 step test will they sit without a booster. in any/every car they ride in. my childrens safety is more important to me than their popularity with their peers. i'd rather have an alive unpopular child than a dead one.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
i'm not the pp you are asking, but yes i would. i will keep my children harnessed to the very last moment i can safely do so. then in a belt positioning booster as long as they safely can. and only when they pass the 5 step test will they sit without a booster. in any/every car they ride in. my childrens safety is more important to me than their popularity with their peers. i'd rather have an alive unpopular child than a dead one.

wow. I think it's easy to think you'll do something with a child (teen) before you actually have a teen. I'd be really disappointed in parent that would force a teen to use a booster seat. Risk vs. benefits, people. Cars are dangerous. Even in a booster seat. Pleas don't humiliate your older child in that way.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, *SpringRain*, my heart goes out to you! I'm in the same boat with my teeny-tiny ones. Actually, I have a thread in here about how long to keep my LOs in their seats.

My DD is in 4th grade and still in a HBB. She just hit 50 lbs. and is 51". DS is in 2nd grade and in a HBB. He's only 42 lbs. and 46" (he also has delayed development, Dyspraxia, etc.). Thankfully, neither of them have been on the receiving end of any taunts. I doubt their friends even now they ride in boosters, our car is tinted and high (it's an SUV), so they can't really see anyway. I know a few of their friends are in boosters too, though. Also, mine don't care. They know it's a rule and aren't even interested in riding w/o them yet. I know the time will come, though.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

well, okay, you got me. from a genetics standpoint, my dd will be as large as the OP's probably at age 6 or so..not 13 or whatever. so it's a fairly moot question. to be completely honest, it is never truly possible, I do not believe, to make a decision about a situation that you are not personally in. So it is possible, that at some point, I will find myself in a similar situation and find myself making choices that right now, are not the ones i *think* I would make. I absolutely allow for that. I know the OP said she too was committed to CPS, and had planned to keep her kids as safe as possible as long as possible, so there you go.
however, right now, my plan is to harness both kids until age 8 if possible, and given the available seats on the market and my children's sizes, it is probably a realistic goal. And to booster for as long after that as necesary, in a HBB, because of the additional side impact protection they provide.

My ds, unlike dd, is very, very tiny. I can see him easily still Rfing at age 4+ and being harnessed until 10+, if he follows a similar growth pattern to his older brothers and given his current size.

From a medical standpoint, it is going to be virtually impossible for a child over 10 yrs of age to be as small as the OPs child. Her child is at the very bottom percentiles for size at age 8, and at age 10, the size in question is literally off the charts. So only a very negligible number of parents will ever even have to address the issue. Yes, if my child were that size at age 10, I woudl still harness. Acxtually, up until age 12, I would harness. At that point, the musculature and skeleton is approximately as strong as an adults, and I would feel comfortable letting my own extremely small child out of a harness, even if they were the size of the OP's child - but again, that possibiltiy is so remote as to be virtually impossible.

My 11 year old, 70 lb, 56 inch stepson uses a HBB in my car with no problems whatsoever. I don't think it has ever occurred to him to complain about it. (cuz trust me, the stepkids hate me most of the time and complain they would!!)

Also, to be honest..i'm sort of a $itch. I'd have no problems teaching my kids to use smart-butt remarks, and using them myself. And bratty, mean kids?? Oh yes, they'd be told about themselves.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
wow. I think it's easy to think you'll do something with a child (teen) before you actually have a teen. I'd be really disappointed in parent that would force a teen to use a booster seat. Risk vs. benefits, people. Cars are dangerous. Even in a booster seat. Pleas don't humiliate your older child in that way.

never mind, i dont want to risk being banned for coming across as rude.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
well, okay, you got me. from a genetics standpoint, my dd will be as large as the OP's probably at age 6 or so..not 13 or whatever. so it's a fairly moot question. to be completely honest, it is never truly possible, I do not believe, to make a decision about a situation that you are not personally in. So it is possible, that at some point, I will find myself in a similar situation and find myself making choices that right now, are not the ones i *think* I would make. I absolutely allow for that. I know the OP said she too was committed to CPS, and had planned to keep her kids as safe as possible as long as possible, so there you go.
however, right now, my plan is to harness both kids until age 8 if possible, and given the available seats on the market and my children's sizes, it is probably a realistic goal. And to booster for as long after that as necesary, in a HBB, because of the additional side impact protection they provide.

My ds, unlike dd, is very, very tiny. I can see him easily still Rfing at age 4+ and being harnessed until 10+, if he follows a similar growth pattern to his older brothers and given his current size.

From a medical standpoint, it is going to be virtually impossible for a child over 10 yrs of age to be as small as the OPs child. Her child is at the very bottom percentiles for size at age 8, and at age 10, the size in question is literally off the charts. So only a very negligible number of parents will ever even have to address the issue. Yes, if my child were that size at age 10, I woudl still harness. Acxtually, up until age 12, I would harness. At that point, the musculature and skeleton is approximately as strong as an adults, and I would feel comfortable letting my own extremely small child out of a harness, even if they were the size of the OP's child - but again, that possibiltiy is so remote as to be virtually impossible.

My 11 year old, 70 lb, 56 inch stepson uses a HBB in my car with no problems whatsoever. I don't think it has ever occurred to him to complain about it. (cuz trust me, the stepkids hate me most of the time and complain they would!!)

Also, to be honest..i'm sort of a $itch. I'd have no problems teaching my kids to use smart-butt remarks, and using them myself. And bratty, mean kids?? Oh yes, they'd be told about themselves.


thank you, jess,m, for your thoughtful reply. I appreciate your honesty and the info about a 12 year olds musculature.

Peace.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
wow. I think it's easy to think you'll do something with a child (teen) before you actually have a teen. I'd be really disappointed in parent that would force a teen to use a booster seat. Risk vs. benefits, people. Cars are dangerous. Even in a booster seat. Pleas don't humiliate your older child in that way.

children are humiliated by their parents everyday in many ways, from the clothes the parents wears, to their hairstyle, to giving hugs and kisses at dropoff, etc, i think if my children are humiliated by riding as safe as they possibly can in the car, regardless of how everyone else rides, then i havent done my job properly in teaching them about my golden rule, which is "what is right isnt always popular, and what is popular isnt always right."
i really would absolutely NOT put my child in a less safe situation in the car to keep them from being teased. absolutely not.
like i said before i would rather have an alive unpopular child, than a dead one. for ME, safety does not get compromised for feelings. no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
wow. I think it's easy to think you'll do something with a child (teen) before you actually have a teen. I'd be really disappointed in parent that would force a teen to use a booster seat. Risk vs. benefits, people. Cars are dangerous. Even in a booster seat. Pleas don't humiliate your older child in that way.

Well, it's not just about "humiliating" them. I'm also a shorter woman, and I would use a booster in a heartbeat. (if they made one that would be safe at my weight) Ask that friend of yours who is 4'8" and I bet she'd say the same thing. It's really uncomfortable to ride in a car with the seatbelt digging into your neck. It's actually MORE COMFORTABLE to ride if the seatbelt is adjusted for your height. So if your teen is even halfways reasonable, (and I'll admit not all are) it shouldn't be hard to convince them. My bff's mother is tiny... and has to sit on a cushion to see over the dash when she drives. Wouldn't it be nicer if she had a booster that would also help adjust the seatbelt? (And would be safer in a crash?)

OP, I would suggest your daughter explain it from a comfort point of view. "The seatbelt really digs into my neck if I don't use the booster. It's like my own personal recliner in the car, cuz it's soooo comfy!"


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

OP, my daughter is the same size & age as yours, although I think she may be a couple of inches taller by now - same weight exactly! And in the same HBB.

We do homeschool, so she doesn't get asked very often, but when she or I is asked, we explain that she's still small and doesn't weight much, so the booster is necessary. So far, that has pretty much quieted people though I'm sure some of the moms I know talk about it behind my back.









As far as how old... well, we are lucky in that my aunt still has my 9 yo 4th grade cousin in a HBB, so dd doesn't think that using one through age 9 is odd. So far she states her intention to keep using a booster "until she outgrows it" but we'll see. Dh have an informal agreement to re-evaluate at either 10 or 11, depending on her growth pattern between now and then.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Gosh, doesn't the law in most states require kids stay in a booster til about 4'9" regardless of age anyway?

I would most certainly keep my child in a booster. At her size, I would be more comfortable with the hbb. DS is still in a REgent at 48in and 50lbs, 6 years old. I honestly don't know how long I'll keep in the 5pt, but he will most definitely be in a HBB until he no longer needs it.

OP, it's a decision you'll have to make about the type of booster. I wouldn't let her ride without one bc the results could be completely devastating.

Read all the pages. http://www.thecarseatlady.com/booste...ter_seats.html


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
Gosh, doesn't the law in most states require kids stay in a booster til about 4'9" regardless of age anyway?

I thought it was 4'9" AND 8, so if you're 10 and 4'9", you have to be in a seat, but for my daughter, who will hit 4'9" before 8, she'll have to be at least 8 even though she'll be big enough.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

I see myself in this situation down the road. My dd is at the bottom of the charts, and always has been. It is my goal, my ideal, to teach dd to rise above peer pressure, especially when safety is involved. If I teach her that it is acceptable to compromise her safety now for the sake of social acceptance, will she think it is okay to do the same when she is a teenager? I would so much rather her have an understanding of WHY these safety seats are important, what they do, what happens without one. If that means watching some crash test videos with her, then so be it.

When I think about car seat safety, and why my DD is STILL rear-facing at 2.5, and will probably be harnessed at 8, 9, 10 years old... and in a booster beyond that... it is because I have the knowledge. I have the information as to why this is important. Because from what I have seen, it is. Car accidents are the #1 killer of kids in the US, and I will do whatever I can to protect my child from that. I know that some accidents are fatal no matter what precautions we take. But if, heaven forbid, we get in one of those accidents, I want to be able to say that I did do EVERYTHING I could to protect her. Because I know that I could not live with myself if I knew that I had compromised on her safety. That is where I am with it. I think an 8 year old could probably understand that.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
Gosh, doesn't the law in most states require kids stay in a booster til about 4'9" regardless of age anyway?

I live in Alaska which has VERY lax car seat laws so legalities are not an issue in this decision. I wish they did have more strict laws though. Then a lot of my dd's peers would also still be properly restrained and the teasing would lessen.

Quote:

Alaska law says that a driver may not transport children under 16 in a motor vehicle unless the child is properly secured according to state child passenger safety law. Children under age 4 must be properly secured in a federally approved car seat or booster car seat. For children over age 4 but under age 16, Alaska state law requires that the child be properly secured in a vehicle seat belt or federally approved car seat or booster seat, whichever is appropriate for the particular child.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
OP, it's a decision you'll have to make about the type of booster. I wouldn't let her ride without one bc the results could be completely devastating.

Read all the pages. http://www.thecarseatlady.com/booste...ter_seats.html

We have NEVER considered having her in just an adult seat belt. The issue in question was, considering the social pressures, would a backless booster be a safe choice for my dd.

Not long ago I was one of the parents who said that my child would be in a 5 point harness until she reached the max weight limit... having a child who is old enough to talk with you about their feelings and express their concerns and desires can change how you assess the risks/benefits ratio. BELIEVE ME!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
i would rather have an alive unpopular child, than a dead one

Helpful. Yes, I would rather have a popular dead child!







:

For those who have said that I should be teaching my daughter to stand up to social pressure, let me just ask if you have ever had a child who was being bullied. Yes we are addressing the issue in many ways, including building our daughters self esteem in any way we can. It's not always as cut and dry as just telling them to "not care what other people think." With a child that is prone to depression anyway, a cycle of teasing and bulling can lead to very negative things like suicide... not a path I want to travel down with my daughter!

I'm believe in balancing the risks and benefits of any situation and deciding on the best course of action from there. I appreciate all of the input and will take what has been said into consideration when we decide what is best here. For now, we are comfortable with keeping her in the HBB and addressing the teasing in other ways. This is where I'm very thankful she is in a small charter school and I know all 3 teachers and a lot of the parents VERY well! Not quite the same as homeschool







but much better than it could be.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Is your dd at the Community Charter School? We live just up the hill and often see them coming and going.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom* 
Is your dd at the Community Charter School? We live just up the hill and often see them coming and going.









Yup! Love it!!


----------



## knitted_in_the_wom (May 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpringRain* 
My oldest daughter is 8, 47lbs and 48" tall. ...
What do you think?

She sounds like my second DD. She's 8, 46 lbs, and 45" tall. She's in a high backed booster, and will stay in one for a while. Her older sister still is in a low backed booster--she turns 10 in October and is 65 lbs, 4'4" tall. We use the low backed booster for our older daughter for some simple reasons:

*we only have one other high backed booster not in use (6 year old DS has one in our minivan), and we want to keep it in our other car
*occassionally an adult will ride between the two girls--shoulder/head room gets crowded for that adult if there are two high backed boosters there.

I'm sorry that your DD is getting teased. I guess my kids friends don't really know what kind of seats they are in because our minivan has tinted windows. But I would not take my kids out of boosters over that--I'd explain to them why the boosters are important.

Plotting out on the growth charts, I expect my younger DD to top out her height at 4'8" tall. My sister is 4'8" and we had a great grandmother who was 4'9", so this is hardly a surprising height for us. I'm not sure when I'll move her out of the booster--but certainly her age will be in the double digits.

Hugs!

Jenn


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

SpringRain, i never said that you would prefer a dead popular child.
nor did i imply that.
i said **I** would rather have an alive unpopular child than a dead child.
for ME its no question at all. if i had small children i would keep them harnessed as long as possible, and only after growing out of the harness would we move to a hbb, and only if they topped out of the height and weight for the hbb would we move on to a low back, and only after they passed the 5 step test would they ever be allowed to be in just the car seatbelt alone with no seat.. because for ME in MY family safety is much more improtant.
this is coming from someone who was bullied every day in many ways from the first day of kindergarten all the way til my last day of school.
children survive even the most intense bullying, with the help of their parents, counselors, and friends who are kind and understanding.
children dont always survive crashes in innappropriate safety restraints.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Go for the backless! Really, as I've said before we'd all be safer riding in 5 pt harnesses, but how many of y'all have them for yourselves? You _can_ buy them aftermarket and have them installed in your vehicle, y'know.

My dd1 is 7.5 and about the size of OP's dd. We just switched her over to a backless. She went on a field trip in another parent's car and was thrilled to have the back off her booster. It's a Graco, so we can take the back off and put it back on when we want to. We may put the back back on for sleeping comfort on long trips. We do have a vehicle that has side curtain airbags and that helps me feel better, but it is probably not the most absolute safest vehicle ever made. (It's a VW Golf ftr.) If you get t-boned by a semi not sure a tank would help, y'know?

You take some chances in life. Just riding in a car is a big chance, so is crossing the street or going swimming or taking a bath. Take some reasonable precautions and move on.

IMO, the OP's daughter is not that small, either. There are plenty of kids in that range in my daughter's class and amongst her friends. I think dd1 weighs about 45lbs and is probably about 47 inches tall. She doesn't seem especially petite compared to her classmates although she probably is more slender than quite a few of them. I was 42lbs in the second grade and I am a completely medium grown-up (5'5", 130lbs).

In our state (NC) the law is 80lbs or 8yrs old. Most all of the kids in her class are in no back boosters. There are a few who are really big and probably don't use boosters at all and at least one pretty petite girl, but she uses the built in booster in her van.

So that's my 2¢.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
SpringRain, i never said that you would prefer a dead popular child.
nor did i imply that.
i said **I** would rather have an alive unpopular child than a dead child.
for ME its no question at all. if i had small children i would keep them harnessed as long as possible, and only after growing out of the harness would we move to a hbb, and only if they topped out of the height and weight for the hbb would we move on to a low back, and only after they passed the 5 step test would they ever be allowed to be in just the car seatbelt alone with no seat.. because for ME in MY family safety is much more improtant.
this is coming from someone who was bullied every day in many ways from the first day of kindergarten all the way til my last day of school.
*children survive even the most intense bullying*, with the help of their parents, counselors, and friends who are kind and understanding.
children dont always survive crashes in innappropriate safety restraints.

really? You've never heard of a kid committing suicide because of bullying?

I am blown away by how some of you claim you would handle this situation with a teenager. Thankfully it won't be an issue for most of your kids


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
Go for the backless! Really, as I've said before we'd all be safer riding in 5 pt harnesses, but how many of y'all have them for yourselves? You _can_ buy them aftermarket and have them installed in your vehicle, y'know.

My dd1 is 7.5 and about the size of OP's dd. We just switched her over to a backless. She went on a field trip in another parent's car and was thrilled to have the back off her booster. It's a Graco, so we can take the back off and put it back on when we want to. We may put the back back on for sleeping comfort on long trips. We do have a vehicle that has side curtain airbags and that helps me feel better, but it is probably not the most absolute safest vehicle ever made. (It's a VW Golf ftr.) If you get t-boned by a semi not sure a tank would help, y'know?

*You take some chances in life. Just riding in a car is a big chance, so is crossing the street or going swimming or taking a bath. Take some reasonable precautions and move on.*

IMO, the OP's daughter is not that small, either. There are plenty of kids in that range in my daughter's class and amongst her friends. I think dd1 weighs about 45lbs and is probably about 47 inches tall. She doesn't seem especially petite compared to her classmates although she probably is more slender than quite a few of them. I was 42lbs in the second grade and I am a completely medium grown-up (5'5", 130lbs).

In our state (NC) the law is 80lbs or 8yrs old. Most all of the kids in her class are in no back boosters. There are a few who are really big and probably don't use boosters at all and at least one pretty petite girl, but she uses the built in booster in her van.

So that's my 2¢.

That's my point- beanma said it better than I


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
really? You've never heard of a kid committing suicide because of bullying?

I am blown away by how some of you claim you would handle this situation with a teenager. Thankfully it won't be an issue for most of your kids









of course kids commit suicide over bullying, and over relationships, and over mental health issues, and because of abuse, and many other reasons. i lost two very dear people to me in my life to suicide, so its not something i take lightly at all.
HOWEVER, i do think that if you are a concious parent, and are involved in your childs life, and talk to them and make a point of being close with them and not distancing them because they are angsty, etc then they will know that they have a place to go to be safe, to talk about how they feel, and will find their solace in you, or their friends, or a councelor, but ultimately it would be you. i am Bipolar, and had a VERY hard teenage period in my life it was UGLY, but my mom NEVER gave up on me, and knowing i could always go to my mom, that my mom stood by my side no matter what is what saved me.
i really dont think that putting a child in a less than safe situation is wise to do FOR MY FAMILY because of possible emotional reprocussions, to me that sounds like "well we are going to circumsize our son, because we dont want him bullied in gym class" to me, its bullsh!t. safety ALWAYS comes first for my family. and we deal with emotions and feelings as they come, we talk things through, and we work things out.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

My 8yo DD is 46lbs- not sure about height, but she still fits well harnessed in the Graco Nautilus, so that's what she rides in 99% of the time (for grandma's car and daddy's van, we have a Sunshine Kids Monterey HBB with side impact protection that she uses once a month, maybe)

None of her friends (and yes, she's a 3rd grader) ride in ANY type of booster at all. And we've recently had 2 girls ride with us and ask DD why she's still in a car seat. We've taught her that a harness is safer, period. She knows that her body is smaller than the average 8 yo's. And she knows that our family safety rules have absolutely nothing to do with what other people choose to do. As for bullying, I'd address it from other avenues- safety is non-negotiable in our home. Maybe it's because I'd never be able to live with myself as a mother if she were permanantly injured (many children who are injured in collisions don't die- they become paralyzed or mentally disabled for life- or both. Spinal cord injuries are forever.) or killed because I let her 8yo friends make our safety choices for us.

If you are considering letting your dd's 8yo friends talk you into decreasing her level of protection (and every step "up" in car seats (from rear facing to FF, harness to hbb, hbb to backless booster, backless to seat belt), where are you going to draw the line? Will you let them influence what kind of music she is allowed to listen to? What about when she's allowed to date? Experiment with drugs/alcohol when she's underage? Drop out of school? Those things are extreme, but really, caving to the peer pressure of 8yo children might not be the best way to set up a strong foundation for decision making for the years to come, KWIM?

ETA- My 5.5yo DD (who is 30lbs, not sure about height) is still harnessed, too, and will be for a very very long time, given her growth patterns since birth. Both of my girls have been known to ask friends who tease them about being in a "baby car seat" why their parents don't love them enough to get them a harnessed seat to keep them safe. Teaching kids to be confident about your family's choices is good for them as whole people, even beyond the car safety arena.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

KayleeZoo,

I'm not teaching my child to cave to peer pressure NOR am I allowing her classmates to dictate what happens in my house or with her safety!! I am merely CONSIDERING options on what I can do to help her feel less isolated from her peers. If there wasn't a big impact in safety in switching from a HHB to a BB then what would it harm to switch to help boost her self confidence? My #1 concern is, and always has been, my child's safety as I assume is the case with all the mothers on this board.

*After doing more research into the issue and weighing and balancing all the nuances involved, my dh and I have come to a decision that we feel is best for our dd.*


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to share your opinion... I appreciate all the information and different points of view.


----------



## knitted_in_the_wom (May 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
Gosh, doesn't the law in most states require kids stay in a booster til about 4'9" regardless of age anyway?

No. Most of the state laws are age based, ranging anywhere from 6 years old to 8 years old, with exemptions for children who are too big for boosters. While some state laws do mention height or weight it is usually "or" with the age--not "and." So the kids hit either point..and the booster is no longer required by law. Add to that most parents aren't keeping their kids in boosters to the requirement of the law...

Drives me bonkers...especially when I see the PTO president who also volunteers for the fire department (directing traffic at crashes!) driving around with her two elementary sons completely unbuckled in the back seat. ESPECIALLY annoys me when she starts getting hyper about people who don't stop for the school bus lights...I mean I agree with her that they should be stopping...we have a big problem with it in our development because the bus stops at intersections, and drivers seem to think that they don't have to stop if they are on the cross street...but doesn't she see the hypocricy with her not buckling her kids in?

Jenn


----------



## knitted_in_the_wom (May 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
...for ME its no question at all. if i had small children i would ...

If I had children I would...

*always serve nutritous meals
*never let the girls play with Barbie--body image issues you know
*always limit TV time to a an hour a day or less
*keep them rear facing to the limit of their carseat
*be a perfect mother

Yeah. Right. Then reality hits. I have 4 kids, stair stepped in age. DD#2 is petite. She weighed 22 lbs when I turned her forward facing at 2 years old. I know people who keep their kids rear-facing longer. I know all the arguements about extended rear-facing...I'm a carseat tech after all!

So why did I turn her? Because it was a major PIA to have two kids rear facing at the same time in a minivan that only had a door on one side!

Why do my girls have an overrun of Barbies, the TV is on way too much, and my kids are munching on no-bake chocolate oatmeal cookies right now?

Because I'm not a perfect mother. Sigh. But I've got 4 little blessings, with a 5th on the way, so SOMEONE must think I'm doing a reasonable job.

Try to be careful about what you "would do" when you aren't in the situation. It comes across as very judgemental. Comes across better to say "I'm hoping to be able to..." or even "I'm planning to...we'll see what happens when we get there!"

And yes, your comment about an alive/unpopular kid, in context...did seem to imply that you felt the OP was putting popularity above life. May not have been what you intended...but that is how it came across.

Jenn


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

hate to sound callous, but i have never been one to care about how other people percieve my words. i say them as i say them, and if there is a problem with communication and understanding the meaning behind my words then it can be talked out.
i also dont care if i sound judgemental, because we ALL judge, some more openly than other, but everyone does it. its not a bad thing.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

OP

I'm sorry some people are being so judgemental. As an adult who still wouldn't pass the "5 step" test and who dealt with a lot of bullying as a child, I have to say I think some people really don't have a clue.

Seriously people, are you going to keep your petite 16 year old in a car seat? 'Cause that's pretty much what you're saying. And I think you would find you had a huge fight on your hands trying to have a teenager still in a car seat, no matter how you feel about how much safer they are. Perfect safety is never, ever possible and the belief it can & should be is one of the many things wrong today.

How about you put some of that energy into bugging the car manufacturers into making seatbelts that are suitable for short people, no matter their age? Or getting harnesses as standard on all cars?


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
hate to sound callous, but i have never been one to care about how other people percieve my words. i say them as i say them, and if there is a problem with communication and understanding the meaning behind my words then it can be talked out.
i also dont care if i sound judgemental, because we ALL judge, some more openly than other, but everyone does it. its not a bad thing.

Right. We all judge. And then there's those who use non-constructive criticism.

OP - I was your daughter (only I'm sure my parents had me out of carseats long before school). The smaller than average kid who was susceptible to depression, teased, unpopular, few friends, etc. I'm sure if I had been in a carseat, I would have been teased about that too. Granted had my mom relented and let me not ride in a carseat, they would have found something else to tease me about. BUT, showing me that you cared enough to value my mental health, not just my physical well being would have meant the world to me.

It REALLY irritates me when people say - oh, just tell her to have self-confidence, she'll get over it! If only it were that easy. Would you EVER tell an adult that? No. So why do we tell our children that is beyond me.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Seriously people, are you going to keep your petite 16 year old in a car seat? 'Cause that's pretty much what you're saying. And I think you would find you had a huge fight on your hands trying to have a teenager still in a car seat, no matter how you feel about how much safer they are. Perfect safety is never, ever possible and the belief it can & should be is one of the many things wrong today.

FWIW, I was 80 lbs. and 5'2" at 16 y/o and would have sat in a BB in a second. My step-mom is 4'9" and has been sitting on a pillow for as long as I can remember. I'm sure she'd sit in one if they had one to support her weight.

Of course, I don't care what others think, so it's not the same as a child. But, like I said before, DD is in 4th grade and still rides in a HBB and has never gotten any flack for it. If she did, I'd just tell her I love her more than those other parents love their kids (*totally kidding*).


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

My son is 5, almost 6 and is the only kid I see at his school (k-3rd grade) in a HBB. Seriously! Recently the booster law here was changed to say kids need to be in one until 6 .. but no one even does that!

My kiddo is big, he's 54pds and 48". Some of his 6 year old classmates are TINY, and I can't believe they ride without a booster!

OP, in your situation, I would go with a backless booster. Sorry you are getting flack about it, or being judged. But know there are many of us that would do the very same thing.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Teaching kids to be confident is easier said than done.
Yes, I concur. One of my children has very severe eye problems that are visible (lazy eye, crossed eyes and farsightedness that requires a very thick lens for her left eye especially). It's always difficult to instill self-confidence in a child who is seen as "less" for whatever reason by their peers. But it IS possible. I still don't feel that backing down when the life of my child could be at risk is the answer. Have you watched crash test videos of high backed boosters vs. backless?

http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...ordliftpro.mpg
http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s.../htsbesafe.mpg
http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...g_P3_vorne.mpg


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Let's stick with the topic.







We all want the best for our children, or we wouldn't be here.









Different families have different ideals for their family.







And different kids handle things different ways.







So, let's now assume that something you think to be absurd, would be absurd in another's family.

And let's get off the topic of other people's parenting, and back onto booster advice for the OP.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

my ds is 10 and in 5th grade. he was in a HBB last year but this year is in a low back booster.

im surprised that other kids are allowed to tease your dd about this.







thats just so sad.

my son realizes that he is so much safer in a booster than in nothing at this point (he is very fidgety and in the SUV his feet do not rest comfortably on the floor so the booster is good for him....also the seat belt comes too far up on his shoulders for my comfort and the booster corrects for that).

i realize many ppl wouldnt have a 10 yo in a booster seat but i feel having my kids restrained in the safest manner possible is important. i have no skin in anyone else's game though....its a family decision. Ive made mine.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
What if he doesn't reach that until he's 18? Would you still have him in a booster going to high school? I have a good friend (age 41) who is only 4'8" - should she still be in a booster?


Well, yes. She should. It's about fitting the car and the car fitting you.

I'm 5'3", my mom was 5'1", and my grandma was 4'11". NONE of us fit in cars properly. In the years before my mom died, we both obtained mid-90s Jettas b/c they had seats that went UP and seatbelts that went DOWN. It was the best fit we'd ever had in seats! But they still were too big for us, especially my mom. Right before she was diagnosed with leukemia (ended up dying of a medical/drug error while in remission) she was about to get aftermarket foot pedals so she could get her torso and face AWAY from the air bags, so she wouldn't risk big injury if she were in an accident.

I was always worried about a girl in college who had a form of dwarfism. She literally sat on phone books to drive (she did have hand controls) and it just seemed so unsafe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Well, it's not just about "humiliating" them. I'm also a shorter woman, and I would use a booster in a heartbeat. (if they made one that would be safe at my weight) Ask that friend of yours who is 4'8" and I bet she'd say the same thing. It's really uncomfortable to ride in a car with the seatbelt digging into your neck. It's actually MORE COMFORTABLE to ride if the seatbelt is adjusted for your height. So if your teen is even halfways reasonable, (and I'll admit not all are) it shouldn't be hard to convince them. My bff's mother is tiny... and has to sit on a cushion to see over the dash when she drives. Wouldn't it be nicer if she had a booster that would also help adjust the seatbelt? (And would be safer in a crash?)

OP, I would suggest your daughter explain it from a comfort point of view. "The seatbelt really digs into my neck if I don't use the booster. It's like my own personal recliner in the car, cuz it's soooo comfy!"


Yep!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
Gosh, doesn't the law in most states require kids stay in a booster til about 4'9" regardless of age anyway?

You're in FL? Check out your own state's laws on it. From what I know from reading to answers to questions about travel in Orlando on my Disney fan boards, a 3 year old could be in seatbelt only, in FL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
Go for the backless! Really, as I've said before we'd all be safer riding in 5 pt harnesses, but how many of y'all have them for yourselves? You _can_ buy them aftermarket and have them installed in your vehicle, y'know.

OMG that's awesome. I'm so checking that out. Maybe I can get one and finally feel comfy in a car! It's so tiring to wonder if your seatbelt will actually cut your head off in an accident b/c it goes across your neck.

OP, in 3rd grade I was routinely unbuckling myself in the backseat. My brother and I felt it was a game. Didn't understand the safety of it at all, just knew it was more comfortable than with the seatbelt. We were masters of the silent unbuckle. I'm glad seats are so advanced now, and that unless DS has outgrown his 5 point harness by that time (we have a Nautilus) he will still be in it. Harder to unbuckle silently!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It was not so very long ago that it was "uncool" to wear seatbelts. Yet I don't know many moms today who would be okay with their teens unbelted to stay cool...

Safety trumps peer pressure for us. I would have to research the difference in safety between hbb and backless... but my understanding is that it's fairly significant.

-Angela


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to end up in the same boat as OP as my daughter who is nearly 5 is only 34lbs. Im betting she wont his 60 until she is around 11.
If it were me I would get the lower backed booster if it hits the seatbelt right (because my DD is also VERY short and wont get to be more than 5'1ish maybe).
I can definatly understand your worries though! Im hate even thinking about going out of a 5-point! Haha!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Dumb question here, and I'm trying to think what I would've wanted to happen as an 8-year old (and as a teenager since that keeps being mentioned), could you park around the corner? Then the other kids not only wouldn't see the HBB, they'd see her walk away from school like she got to go off by herself--major "grown up" points.

Oops, just saw that you've already made a decision. Please feel free to comment on my question anyway since I'll have an 8yo some day!


----------



## CrimsonObsydian (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 
My dd is the only one of her friends still in five point harnass. We just moved her to the Frontier three days ago. She was starting to really hate her Marathon and I only moved her because it's expired. I just told her that in our family there are different rules. She's happier with her new seat because it's more big girl but even if she wasn't, I'd leave her in it.
There is a lot about our family that is different. We don't do "kid" foods. We make a lot of our own food and have very, very little processed food. We homeschool. My dh is very involved in our family and very crunchy. I view my strict carseat rules as just another way we're different.
I'd keep her in the booster for as long as possible. I wouldn't argue about it. It would just be a rule.

I agree with this - just about all of my sons friends are in boosters or even nothing (he has a 6 year old friend who doesnt use anything.. yeah I dont get it) but he still rides in a 5 pt harness he asked me why and I was honest with him- Hes safer in a carseat and I love him and want him to be as safe as possible. for now hes good with this- but if one day he becomes upset that hes in a "baby" seat as i have heard others say - Too bad our family is not like everyone elses and our rules are not like everyone elses


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

OK, for the sake of information, just how much safer is a HBB that a low backed one for children of this age? Not talking about preschoolers, not talking about comfort if asleep, not talking no booster vs. booster. But in terms of pure safety in the event of an in-town crash, what are the relative figures? Seems like this whole argument could really be very little difference.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

watch the crash test videos in my previous post. they're pretty convincing, imo.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
watch the crash test videos in my previous post. they're pretty convincing, imo.

Sorry, one video isn't really helpful to me -- its a single scenario and one that may or may not match the facts here. You can make a video look like anything. I'm really looking for some sort of statistical analysis/findings that will quantify the risks.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

This thread has some facts
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ide+impact+hbb

Apparently a HBB is 70% safer in a side impact than a backless booster.


----------



## ShadowLark (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW - good info on booster seats, thanks! I'll be sure to use the HBB as long as possible once my kids outgrow the car seats. (We've got a ways, yet - my son is 2 and RF in his Scenera (when he hits 35 lbs, we'll go to a higher weight seat, but he's only 24 1/2 lbs right now, so that will take a while) and my baby is 11 months old and (obviously) RF in HER Scenera, with the same plan for when she hits 35 lbs.)
I just hope the seats won't be too old to hand down by then, because we'll have more kids. Heck, we might hand down the seats as the new babies are born and just keep the new seats RF to 35 lbs. Haven't decided yet.


----------

